# I need help with International Schools!



## Steffie (May 5, 2008)

My family will be moving to Dubai this summer and I can not find an international school for my ten year old and 5 year old that does not have a waiting list! (And some of them even state we have a zero chance of getting in for the upcoming school year) What should I do?! Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## TheFiveJs (Mar 26, 2008)

Steffie,

I PM'd you...did you get it?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I take it you have your name down at lots of schools??

Remember that 80 % of the population are expats and people come and go ALL the time (it is a VERY transient place).

Lists can change very quickly, although some schools wont be taking more people onto their wait lists now as some are very full.

What about a distance education programme until you secure school places?

What schools have you paid waiting fees at? 
Knowing this, we may be able to suggest some schools you may not have thought of.

Where will you be living/working?


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

The Regent International School has places.


----------



## ihatejam (May 9, 2008)

Try searching from the KHDA home page - Knowledge and Human Development Authority | Home it lists all Dubai schools and has them categorised by curriculum, so finding an IB school should not be a prob. Use the drop-down lists under directory on the left of the home page.


----------



## HookTheBrotherUp (May 11, 2008)

Steffie said:


> My family will be moving to Dubai this summer and I can not find an international school for my ten year old and 5 year old that does not have a waiting list! (And some of them even state we have a zero chance of getting in for the upcoming school year) What should I do?! Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


Hello,

Somewhat related.... I may also be assigned a position in Abu Dhabi in the summer, and have one child who will be starting K2. To those with experience, do the K2 classes also have long wait lists in AD?

Regards


----------



## K Owen (May 19, 2008)

*School recommendations anyone??*

G'day! My family and I are moving to Dubai from Darwin, Australia this summer....we now have two school options to choose from, The Regent International and the Emirates International, the Meadows...has anyone particular recommendations or comments about either? I would appreciate them. Its very difficult to decide without visiting the schools in person. 
I am thinking of the Regent as it seems to be a smaller school,both my children will be in the primary years and I do enjoy a 'community feel' to a school.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

K Owen said:


> G'day! My family and I are moving to Dubai from Darwin, Australia this summer....we now have two school options to choose from, The Regent International and the Emirates International, the Meadows...has anyone particular recommendations or comments about either? I would appreciate them. Its very difficult to decide without visiting the schools in person.
> I am thinking of the Regent as it seems to be a smaller school,both my children will be in the primary years and I do enjoy a 'community feel' to a school.



Geordie Armarni from this site, may be able to help when she logs on, as her daughter attends Regent, and she is very happy there.

Ps- we are Aussie too...my hubby was born in Darwin


----------



## K Owen (May 19, 2008)

*Thanks...its a small world!*

Thanks for your reply....My husband is now in Dubai and has visited the Regency school...we have made the decision to put them in the school starting September. Have now also heard from husbands contacts that it is good. 


sgilli3 said:


> Geordie Armarni from this site, may be able to help when she logs on, as her daughter attends Regent, and she is very happy there.
> 
> Ps- we are Aussie too...my hubby was born in Darwin


----------



## vharms (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi K Owen

we are moving out in September and i also felt the fear. my kids are 8 and 5.

after looking at all of the schools via the web we decided on the Royal Dubai School. After a month of speaking to Shelly (very lovely and helpful lady) with school reports going back and forth we have just been offered places for them both.

the process was pretty painless and as they don't run a waitlist entrance is based on your children's academic ability. 

I am unsure as to weather they have places in the required years but it it worth a go.

The school is in Mirdif and is 3 years old. The facilities are fantastic.

Hope this helps


----------



## pooji (May 20, 2008)

Hi Vharms,
we are moving in august from canada,ans i have also applied for the royal dubai school ,its just been a week so lets see what happens,where are you from,?
My son will be going to grade 2 in sep and we are looking for a place close to school?do u know any places ?its good to know that someone else is also aplying for the same school.hopefully will meet someday?


----------



## vharms (Apr 29, 2008)

Hello

we are in the UK at the moment. My daughter will be in year 2 as well!! my son will be in year 5.

We are looking to rent in Mirdif and the surrounding area. This seems to be the place with the most reasonable rents.

I had the offer letters on Sunday and sent them back straight away. The school reports were strong enough to offer places on so the kids didn't need to sit entrance exams thank goodness.

I dealt with a lady called Shelly she has been fantastic helping with all of the process.

I am so happy to speak to someone else who is going through the process of moving to Dubai. I think that there is a coffee bar at the school for the mums . Hopefully meet you there in September.

Keep me posted on your house search. This is my next big hurdle


----------



## pooji (May 20, 2008)

I am also dealing with Shelley ,Also have you payed the fees for the year or can we pay it when we erach there.we are also looking some where close to the school in the al nahda or alqasis areas .my hubby doesnt mind to drive 30 or 40 min, as he drives an hour to work here .also we cant think of the school bus getting stuck in traffic for an hours if we are not close to school plus you are right mirdif and the surrondings areas have low rents as well so for sure we will meet soon.


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

HookTheBrotherUp said:


> Hello,
> 
> Somewhat related.... I may also be assigned a position in Abu Dhabi in the summer, and have one child who will be starting K2. To those with experience, do the K2 classes also have long wait lists in AD?
> 
> Regards


From what I've read on other forums related to Abu Dhabi, they seem to have the same problem-perhaps worse. Abu Dhabi is growing even faster than Dubai at the moment.


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Uptown Mirdif Primary is a good IB schooling option for those living in Mirdif.


----------



## regoks (May 29, 2008)

Anyone have any info on the Philadelphia Private School... they have availability and my wife and I are considering it in our options... as we're also considering Uptown Mirdiff to live. 

Would Arabian Ranches be too far away for PPS? Qusais?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I know the Winchester school has places for year 5.

I have managed to get both my daughters in there, one for year 5 and one for year 9.


----------



## Antunes (Mar 22, 2008)

Try the Green Commnunity School they had some openings.It is a new school with great instalations. My chiildren will be attending it.


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> I know the Winchester school has places for year 5.
> 
> I have managed to get both my daughters in there, one for year 5 and one for year 9.



I am not in Dubai but I visited the school's website and it looks impressive. How far is this school from Greens/ Jumeirah?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

The school is only about 10 -15 mins from The Greens.
It is located near Ibn Battuta shopping mall


----------



## mirandinah (May 5, 2009)

Does anyone know ISAS? Need opinion!


----------



## mirandinah (May 5, 2009)

ISAS (International School of Arts and science in Al Warka


----------



## jenpet77 (Oct 15, 2008)

Steffie said:


> My family will be moving to Dubai this summer and I can not find an international school for my ten year old and 5 year old that does not have a waiting list! (And some of them even state we have a zero chance of getting in for the upcoming school year) What should I do?! Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


I have seen that the Australian International School has some vacancies for this year in some classes, check out their web site!


----------



## julia99 (Mar 2, 2009)

Steffie said:


> My family will be moving to Dubai this summer and I can not find an international school for my ten year old and 5 year old that does not have a waiting list! (And some of them even state we have a zero chance of getting in for the upcoming school year) What should I do?! Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


Hi Steffie
It’s good to know that people are still coming to Dubai. My family has just moved from dubai to abu dhabi. My 12 year old used to go to Regent International School for 2 years and we were very happy. Its very international and has a lovely feel. The school’s at Emaar Greens community.


----------



## phoebux (Dec 8, 2009)

Steffie said:


> My family will be moving to Dubai this summer and I can not find an international school for my ten year old and 5 year old that does not have a waiting list! (And some of them even state we have a zero chance of getting in for the upcoming school year) What should I do?! Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


Try Wellington Primary School and Regent International School. They are both excellent British National Curriculum schools. If they don’t have places you could always put your child on the waiting list. Hope this helps.


----------

